# Messen der Wärmeabgabe eines PCs in °Celsius



## daywalkertp (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Wie kann ich die Wärmeabgabe meines Rechners messen ohne irgenwelche Temperatursensoren in das Gehäuse zu bauen oder so. Oder kann man eigentlich Watt in Celsius umrechnen?

Need Help


Danke!


----------



## Tim C. (22. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von daywalkertp _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Wie kann ich die Wärmeabgabe meines Rechners messen ohne irgenwelche Temperatursensoren in das Gehäuse zu bauen oder so. *


In der Regel sitzen auf jedem neueren Mainboard bereits 2 Sensoren (einer für das System und einer für die CPU, die man nur mit entsprechender Software auslesen muss.



> *
> Oder kann man eigentlich Watt in Celsius umrechnen?
> *


*ouch* die Schmerzen, diese unglaublichen Schmerzen


----------



## daywalkertp (22. Januar 2004)

*Re: Re: Messen der Wärmeabgabe eines PCs in °Celsius*



> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> **ouch* die Schmerzen, diese unglaublichen Schmerzen   *



is wohl nicht jeder so klug wie du... erlär lieber was so dumm daran ist

EDIT:
Ich meine es wird ja eine gewisse Wärme vom Verbraucher abgegeben (das die Elektronen beim Transport vom - zum + Pol heiß werden un das ja der eigendliche Sinn der Elektrizität ist, is mir auch klar )

und wie heisst die Software? weisst du das zufällig?


----------



## Tim C. (22. Januar 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Messen der Wärmeabgabe eines PCs in °Celsius*



> _Original geschrieben von daywalkertp _
> *is wohl nicht jeder so klug wie du... erlär lieber was so dumm daran ist *


Sorry das war nicht böse gemeint, wirklich nicht. 
Also:
Die Einheit Watt hat etwas mit elektrischer Leistung zu tun und errechnet sich, im einfachsten Fall, aus dem Produkt von Spannung und Stromstärke.

Diese kannst du jedoch nicht einfach in eine Temperatur umrechnen, da die aus der Leistung resultierende Temperatur von etlichen anderen Komponenten abhängig ist, wie z.B. der Material, welches da gerade warm wird, der Oberfläche dieses Materials und und und.

So haben z.B. aktuelle HighEnd CPUs eine Wärmeverlustleistung von 70-90 Watt. Vergleicht man dies mit den 500-1500 Watt, die ein Staubsauger "zieht", müsste man sich bei einer immer anwendbaren 1zu1 Umrechnungsformel Watt->Celsius fragen, warum die CPU ohne "aufwändige" Lüftung sofort durchbrennt und der Staubsauger nicht 
Ganz einfach, bei der CPU kommen die 70-90 Watt auf eine im Vergleich zur Leistung wahnsinnig kleine Fläche, die von ihrer Architektur her nicht so gebaut ist, dass sie ohne zusätzliche Kühlung auskommt.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist klar, warum man nicht aus einer einfachen Watt Zahl, ohne weitere Informationen eine Temperatur machen kann, da zudem die Wärmeverlustleistung der CPU auch noch jeh nach Beanspruchung schwankt.

Also entweder hat dein Board eingebaute Sensoren, oder du hängst welche rein. Aber auf mathematischer/physikalischer Ebene würde ich erst gar nicht probieren das zu lösen


----------



## daywalkertp (22. Januar 2004)

OK, ich weiss nun das ich im BIOS sehen kenn welche Temperatur mein CPU und System hat. Ich muss jetzt aber wissen wieviel Wärme der Computer (von außen) ab gibt...


----------



## chibisuke (22. Januar 2004)

Also


> Oder kann man eigentlich Watt in Celsius umrechnen?


ja das kann man durchaus, allerdings nur unter der voraussetzung das entweder der wärmestom oder der wärmewiderstand gegeben ist.

Die gesetze die in der elektrotechnik gültig sind gelten auch in der wärmelehre... und die einheit Watt ist durchaus keine rein elektrische größe, denn die Definition eines Watts lautet:
P = E / t ....    Leistung = Enegie / Zeit
sorry wegen eventuell falscher Formelzeichen, bin mir bei einigen net ganz sicher...
also:
Geht man von der Leistungsformel aus: P = U * I --> E= U*I*t wodurch die energie als größe darin enthalten ist
nun kann ich diese Formel auf die wärmelehre übertragen und sagen
E = T*W*t
Wobei T die Temperaturdifferenz in K (Kelvin) ist, und W der wärmestrom, t = zeit
Nach dieser Formel kann man die wärmeübertragung bestimmen... der wärmestrom ist entsprechend wie auch der elektrische strom von einem Widerstand abhängig, nämlich einem Wärmewiderstand 
I = U / R --> W = T / K
K... wärmewiderstand

setzt man das nun zusammen kommt man auf
E = t*T^2/K
und damit auch auf
P = T^2/K

Abgeleitet ergibt sich also: die Übertragene wärmeleistung in Watt ist das Quadrat der Temperatur dividiert duch den Wärmewiderstand des entsprechenden Elemtes.

Was die Formelzeichen K und W betrifft, da bin ich mir net sicher, kann auf was anderes sein

Soweit zum physikalischen, ich hoffe ich hab mich nirgends verkalkuliert beim ableiten. Das ich die Formeln für wärmelehre das letzte mal gebraucht hab is jahre aus...


----------



## Tim C. (22. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von daywalkertp _
> *OK, ich weiss nun das ich im BIOS sehen kenn welche Temperatur mein CPU und System hat. Ich muss jetzt aber wissen wieviel Wärme der Computer (von außen) ab gibt... *



Also inwieweit dein Computer die Umgebung heizt ? Wofür ist denn sowas relevant ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. Januar 2004)

Um ausrechnen zu können, wie stark sich die Umgebung des Rechners erwärmt, müsste man diese genau definieren können. Also zb. 4 m³ Luft.
Jeder Stoff hat einen spezifische Wäremkapazität. D.h., er man benötigt eine gewisse Menge Energie, um den Stoff um eine bestimmte Temperatur zu Erwärmen.
Man könnte nun mit der Energie die als Wärme frei wird, der spezifischen Wärmekapazität und der Masse der Luft errechnen, wie warm sie in einem bestimmten Zeitraum wird.
Diese Rechnung ist natürlich nicht sehr aussagekräftig, weil:

1) dein Raum ständig Energie in Form von Wärme über Fenster, Wände etc. abgibt.
2) sich deinem Raum sicher mehr Gegenstände befinden als nur Luft. Man denke nur an den PC - besteht aus sehr vielen Werkstoffen - auszurechnen um wieviel sich zb. das Gehäuse erwärmt ist praktisch unmöglich.

Auch wenn du den Rechner pausenlos laufen lässt, wird der Raum mehr Energie abgeben, als du hineinbeförderst. Und sei er noch so gut isoliert.
Ein weiterer Grund das nicht auszurechnen:
Die Erwärmung wird nur minimal sein.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Grimreaper (23. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Postler _
> *
> Die Erwärmung wird nur minimal sein.
> *



Da kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Ich habe zwar ein recht kleines Zimmer, aber als ich letzten Winter meinen PC (400W Netzteil + Monitor) drin hatte, konnte die Heizung den ganzen Winter durch ausbleiben.  Natürlich ist das Zimmer gut isoliert (zwei Jahre vorher wurde das Haus saniert), trotzdem haben PC's eine nicht zu unterschätzende Abwärme.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Johannes Postler (23. Januar 2004)

Du hast 400 Watt Leistung bei deinem Netzteil. Diese 400 W werden normalerweise nicht ganz ausgereizt. Wenn die Bauteile dann noch etwas Strom für ihre eigentliche Aufgabe verwenden, bleibt davon nicht sehr viel. Hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wieviel das genau ist, deswegen sage ich jetzt einmal 100 W. 
Das ist nun ungefähr so, wie wenn du versuchst, einen Raum mit einer (ok, starken) Glühbirne zu heizen.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Tim C. (23. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Postler _
> *Du hast 400 Watt Leistung bei deinem Netzteil. Diese 400 W werden normalerweise nicht ganz ausgereizt. Wenn die Bauteile dann noch etwas Strom für ihre eigentliche Aufgabe verwenden, bleibt davon nicht sehr viel. Hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wieviel das genau ist, deswegen sage ich jetzt einmal 100 W.
> Das ist nun ungefähr so, wie wenn du versuchst, einen Raum mit einer (ok, starken) Glühbirne zu heizen.
> 
> cu tirolausserfern *


Dann würdest du jedoch davon ausgehen, dass das Netzteil die einzige Komponente ist, die Wärme produziert.
Dem ist aber ja bekanntermaßen nicht so und ein PC, der kontinuierlich 36° warme Luft über den Gehäuselüfter nach aussen pustet, kann einen Raum schon künstlich aufheizen. Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (23. Januar 2004)

> Dann würdest du jedoch davon ausgehen, dass das Netzteil die einzige Komponente ist, die Wärme produziert.



Das Netzteil ist natürlich nicht die einzige Komponente. Aber dem Rechner wird nur Energie über das Netzteil zugeführt. Die warme Luft wird also durch die Energie erwärmt, die über das Netzteil in den Rechner gekommen ist. Deshalb können wird davon ausgehen, dass das die gesamte Energie ist.

Ok, muss zugeben, minimal war untertrieben. Aber wenn du einen Raum heizen willst, der wirklich gar keine andere Wärmequelle hat, darf der Raum nicht groß sein und der PC sollte relativ stark sein.

cu tirolausserfern


----------

